# Advice on where to live and bringing in dogs



## JohnFromChicago (Jan 4, 2008)

My same-sex partner and I have been granted skilled worker visas to Canada and will be landing in 2008. We will settle permanently after I sell my house in Chicago. He is a nurse and can find a job anywhere in Canada. I will probably be able to telecommute to my current job, but if not, I'd like to pick a place to live first and then worry about work. I am a systems analyst with an Oracle specialisation (trying to remember to use Canadian spelling  ).

Due to financial issues we have had in the United States, we must settle in a lower cost housing market than in Chicago. We are looking for single family houses between $175,000 and $275,000 (we own three larger dogs and need a yard, plus I like to garden). We have a preference for Anglophone locations with relatively mild climates and not too remote from a major city. We also do not wish to live in too small a town unless it is convenient to shopping, services, etc. Also, if I do need to find a new job, it would be useful to be near somewhere with IT employment though I'd consider a career change if not.

The places I have thought of so far are London, Hamilton, Guelph, Kitchener-Waterloo-Brantford, Kingston and possibly Ottawa though the latter is a bit cold. A check of the Canadian MLS shows the current prices in those areas are within our range.

I am curious if anyone has any comments on the following:

1. Positive or negative comments about the places I mentioned.
2. Suggestions for locations we might have missed.
3. Experiences in bringing in dogs -- expecially whether we should expect a hassle even if all vet records are current


----------



## Caelan (Jan 13, 2008)

> Due to financial issues we have had in the United States, we must settle in a lower cost housing market than in Chicago. We are looking for single family houses between $175,000 and $275,000 (we own three larger dogs and need a yard, plus I like to garden). We have a preference for Anglophone locations with relatively mild climates and not too remote from a major city.


First of all, I think you're nuts to leave Chicago. It's a terrific place to live! Having said that, make sure you visit the Canadian towns and cities on your list. I would never pick up stakes and move to a new city, in another country, without visiting first. 



> The places I have thought of so far are London, Hamilton, Guelph, Kitchener-Waterloo-Brantford, Kingston and possibly Ottawa though the latter is a bit cold.


The climate is not mild. Summers are hot and winters are cold in all those locations, much like Chicago. 



> A check of the Canadian MLS shows the current prices in those areas are within our range.


Housing prices might be within your price range, but...

If you plan on buying a house and taking out a mortgage, make sure you understand how mortgages work in Canada. The standard mortgage is different than most mortgages in the U.S. You CANNOT get a 20 or 25 year fixed-rate mortgage in Canada. I believe the most you can get, is a 10 year renewable fixed-rate mortgage, at a much higher rate than a 3, 5 or 7 year renewable fixed-rate mortgage. The longer the term, the higher the interest rate. 

In the States, as long as you have a half decent credit score, you can get a low interest, fixed-rate mortgage for 20 or 25 years. If the interest rates climb, you won't be affected. Another big difference - the interest you pay on a Canadian mortgage is *NOT* tax deductible.



> 1. Positive or negative comments about the places I mentioned.
> 2. Suggestions for locations we might have missed.
> 3. Experiences in bringing in dogs -- expecially whether we should expect a hassle even if all vet records are current


You shouldn't have any problems bringing your dogs into Ontario, unless they are pit bull terriers, Staffordshire bull terriers, AmStaff terriers, or they even look like those breeds. Pit bulls are banned in Ontario and New Brunswick.

Your dogs will have to be up-to-date on all their shots, and will require a health certificate from a veterinarian. Check out Canada's immigration website for more info. 

Finally, expect to pay a lot more for dog food, treats and toys in Canada. Even though the dollar is pretty much at par, dog food costs more, especially premium foods and treats. There isn't the selection, either. :-(


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes there IS selection for dog items!! LOL You will pay more for the big BOX store that sells everything imaginable. Cheaper smaller stores but not the bazillion selection.
Ok I just moved to a small town from Waterloo and have lived in Guelph and been to Kingston, etc.
I definitely suggest Kitchener /Waterloo. DEFINITELY. I have lived in a variety of small towns plus, Burlington, Oakville, Fergus, Elmira, Niagara on the Lake and been many places obviously. Many friends and family in many other cities/towns- you name it.
I didn't think I would like KW. I ended up really liking it and may just move back(talking about it). Thought we'd get closer to the grandparents to raise our daughter-back to hometown. It is like the movie Ground Hog Day. I knew what to expect but was surprised how much I had changed and this really small (gossip is a blood sport/ noone wants to talk about anything that suggests thinking from beyond very small town attitudes...)town just doesn't suit me now.
If you live in Kitchener it is easy to commute to Waterloo-2 cities that have merged. It is cheaper. Waterloo is still doable but more pricey. Nicer less busy subdivisions. These cities offer a tremendous range of activities/interests/festivals/restaurants. Very liberal. Dog friendly for sure. And that big box pet store among many other pet stores. ;-) Excellent shopping, hospitals. Parks. Maybe not as green as other cities. But nice parks. 
Guelph is smaller, very nice manageble city. Lovely parks. Homes are about $20-30000 more across the board. I keep harping on here that neighbouring towns are alittle pricier but close (8-20 minutes), and great options. Good shopping and close to cities for whatever else you may like. All this and about 1 hour to TO from Guelph/KW. To the north and west or east, lots of fields, walking trails, and easy escape out of city to lakes, scenery of Ontario. Kitchener Waterloo I highly recommend. Walking Trails, Dog park. Its got what you are looking for. The winters are much milder then even 35 minutes north. Trust me I know. Its our daily lives. For instance, a few inches of snow-maybe a foot during winter in Waterloo but 45 minutes north try 2+ feet. Waterloo gets little to no rain and they get several inches. A little snow here, none in Waterloo. Also many systems seem to pass by or are very light in Waterloo. Being inland, in the middle between lakes = less lakeshore snow effect. To the north the land rises and snow drops. I just lived in Waterloo for 3 years and probably going back. Any questions ask! Yes it gets hot-everywhere in S. Ontario.
IT jobs. Definitely here but elsewhere nearer to TO too. But I think you get the best of both worlds and bang for your buck in the golden triangle NOT in the golden horseshoe.
KIngston I have seen briefly-beautiful areas and true ghetto student slums by the university which *shocked me*. I had never seen that in Canada-and haven't since. That was in 1989. Maybe its improved?? Waterloo and Guelph are university and college towns and slum neighbourhoods don't exist like that. But I guess you could avoid that area.
People I know who live in Ottawa love it. Great atmosphere. Affluent, places to go. Sense that "things are happening". I want to visit. Tulip festival anyone?
Lets see, Fergus, Stratford for commuting towns. Elmira and St. Jacobs are nice but more conservative(Mennonite areas) and so many feel fine about the gay "issue", *but* you will find many with a quiet religious disagreement with your relationship. Not insurmountable but some places easier perhaps. Nothing may ever be said. Canada is accepting or generally tolerant. None of their business anyway! 
Fergus is old stone buildings-Scottish feel, beautiful river-touristy. Great small hospital with stellar nursing care and not the long waits in cities. Yay Groves hospital!! Pricier though-but you'll always get that $ back....
Stratford has excellent hospital/clinics as well. Stratford may be longer commute then you would like to Waterloo-many do it. But the town has shopping, and a very vibrant and world reknown theatre (Stratford theatre) and shops, arts, etc. I like that- its touristy and attractive. Good house prices. Gorgeous long park along the riverbanks. Dog walkers/everyone's delight. Please check out Stratford and their park.
Well thats all right now, good luck!


----------

